# Del Bay RC MD...



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Good Luck to everyone this weekend! Looking forward to callbacks etc ...

Judy


----------



## WarrenHillLabs (Sep 23, 2013)

Does anyone have the callbacks for Derby


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open callbacks please. Thank you


----------



## 2Shot_Chet (Mar 15, 2008)

WarrenHillLabs said:


> Does anyone have the callbacks for Derby


Derby Placements: 17,10,1,3, RJ-15, JAMS-12,11,5


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open callbacks-1,6,8,10,12,13,15,17,19,21, 26,29,30,31,32,34,35,37,39,41,42,43,46, 47,48,49,51,52,54,57,58,61,62,63,64,66


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open cbs to 4th series-1,8,17,35,37,39,41,43,47,48,52,57,62,63

Amateur cbs to 3rd series-5,9,10,13,16,18,19,20,23,27,28,33,34,39,
41,46,48,53,59,60,61,64


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Amateur cab to 4th-5,9,16,23,27,33,34,39,41,46,48,59,60,64


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

BAIT won the amateur!!!


----------



## Ed Steward (Mar 30, 2005)

does anyone have the AA Open results


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Alex Abraham won the open and qualified for both nationals with Star! Congrats Alex. Sorry, I don't know any of the other placements.


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Way to go Alex and Star.
You are a good team.


----------



## Joyce (May 31, 2004)

Congratulations to Bait and Buster! 


Joyce and Jeff


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congratulations Bait and Buster!!


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Good going Bait. Congratulations!


----------



## rufsea (Jan 4, 2003)

Congratulations Bait!!!! Seems like you are working at every trial I go to. Great to see you in the winner's circle!!!!


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Congrats Bait, awesome job. And I would like to extend a BIG congrats to Ronnie West and Simba for their 2nd in the Q, that makes Simba the newest QAA Chesapeake! Very proud of this team--this is Ronnie's first retriever. I bred Simba and own his sister Panda.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

lbbuckler said:


> BAIT won the amateur!!!


Holy Cow!!!!! Baitster!!!!! A huge congratulations!!!!


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Brother Bait a huge congratulations !!!!!!

Give me a call buddy.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Julie R. said:


> Congrats Bait, awesome job. And I would like to extend a BIG congrats to Ronnie West and Simba for their 2nd in the Q, that makes Simba the newest QAA Chesapeake! Very proud of this team--this is Ronnie's first retriever. I bred Simba and own his sister Panda.


Well how about that! A huge congratulations!!!


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks everybody! And yea, Ronnie's been doing pretty good. Nice Job!


----------

